# Workshop tip: retractable casters leverage



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I love these retractable casters from Rockler: http://www.rockler.com/workbench-caster-kit-4-pack. They make it easy to move a heavy workbench around a small shop, but without the wobble you get even with casters that have both a brake and a lock. There's just one problem - a fully loaded workbench can be really heavy, making it difficult to leverage these things down.

My solution: install the casters on the workbench sides, drill out some 1/4" holes in them, and connect them with sturdy angle iron. You can kick down the angle iron while lifting up on the bench to engage both casters simultaneously, although I added a hinged oak lever to make it even easier.










Just a little tip for anyone who uses these awesome wheels but hates trying to engage them under hundreds of pounds of weight.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I was impressed with the ones I installed a few weeks ago on my lathe set up. Very smooth to engage and roll around. I had thought about doing the same modification after using them a little and clamped a piece of hickory across to test it out.

The one step approach is more convenient and I would think strain should be reduced (likely not an issue but I have to always remember I built it ) as the weight increases. Currently haven't installed the step bar as it hasn't been an issue, but will be adding 100 pounds of sand in the false bottom, drawers, and then whatever I put in the drawers. I imagine the step bar will follow soon after.


----------

